# Copake updates



## 100bikes (May 20, 2021)

5 20 2021

Just checked in with the folks at Copake.

The June auction will be virtual only.

They have put a second bicycle oriented auction on their 2021 calendar-

*September 25th, 2021 and will be live auction with swap meet!*

My assumption is that swap will be day before, but will confirm.

rusty


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2021)

Yep it was posted here  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/copake-auction-bicycle-auction.191507/


----------



## 100bikes (May 20, 2021)

Confirmed:
Swap is planned for day before (9/24)the September auction.


----------



## JOEL (May 21, 2021)

Same as fall Memory Lane???


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2021)

JOEL said:


> Same as fall Memory Lane???



Yep Fall MLC 23-26 Sep-Copake auction 25 Sep. I'm hoping to be home for the MLC but hope cellular data is good at the Fairgrounds so I can bid at Copake! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 13, 2021)

JOEL said:


> Same as fall Memory Lane???



It seems like you go all year waiting for a swap meet and then when it rains it pours. Did they do this on purpose?


----------



## jrapoza (Jun 13, 2021)

Now you don't have to go all the way to Ohio.  It works in your favor, less people you have to compete against.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Aug 11, 2021)

I received an e-mail it look's as the copake swap meet has been cancelled. Is this old news?


----------



## Phallon1 (Aug 12, 2021)

We are rescheduling our sale to November, couple reasons, we figured its not smart to compete against Memory Lane, second reason is we have gotten so much good material we won't have time to catalog/present it by the original september date, also Covid is blowing up in our area and feel its not best time to do it, apologies in advance to anyone who made plans, very strange times for us, that being said our November sale is looking great we have been getting some great bicycle material in lately and sales shaping up nicely. Hope you are all safe and well. Seth Fallon


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 12, 2021)

I just called Copake auction house I was informed that the Swap meet is Canceled !!! This is so sad but understandable.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 12, 2021)

Crap I put in for those days off ...oh well


----------

